# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کــنکــور مجـــدد

## MehranWilson

سلام 

1_میخواستم بدونم کسی که نظام قدیم درس خونده باشه میتونه واسه کنکور سال آینده نظام جدید امتحان بده ؟!

2_اگه اون نظام قدیمه دانشجو باشه و اولین سالی باشه که رفته دانشگاه میتونه انصراف بده از دانشگاه و در صورت قبولی بره اون دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه ؟!

----------


## mina_77

آره میتونه

اگر روزانه باشه میتونه انصراف بده ولی فقط با انصرافی مجوز کنکور شرکت کردن بهش داده میشه
و میتونه ۱۴۰۰ آزاد شبانه پردیس و کلا شهریه پرداز هارو قبول بشه و ثبت نام کنه

اگرم که کلا غیر روزانه میره دانشگاه انصراف بده نده مهم نیست میتونه بعد کنکورش حتی انصراف بده

----------


## MehranWilson

یعنی چه کنکور نظام قدیم در سال 1400 برگزار بشه چه نشه,من میتونم با *مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی* *نظام قدیم**(تجربی) برم کنکور نظام جدید(تجربی)* رو امتحان بدم؟!
امتحان خاصی چیزی که نمیخواد بدم ؟! تطبیقی چیزی واسه امتحان نهایی منظورمه؟!

----------


## B.R

> یعنی چه کنکور نظام قدیم در سال 1400 برگزار بشه چه نشه,من میتونم با *مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی* *نظام قدیم**(تجربی) برم کنکور نظام جدید(تجربی)* رو امتحان بدم؟!
> امتحان خاصی چیزی که نمیخواد بدم ؟! تطبیقی چیزی واسه امتحان نهایی منظورمه؟!


سلام 
ن هیچی لازم نیست

----------

